# New to weight lifting



## GreenLeaf (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,

I'm 42 and I started lifting weights about a month ago, I'm following StrongLifts program but I'm a bit worried about my form as I have no one checking if I'm doing it right. I'm squatting 30 kg now (which I know is very little but I started from 0..) and I took a video this week. Would it be ok to post it here for people to check if I have a good form?

Many thanks!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

get it up we will review it for you


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello 

Just remember us lady won't throw out the Numbers that the boys do on this forum but I do know of a few that are on here that are really impressive like @Flubs. I rate get the video up and people will give you pointers on your form and perhaps where you could be going wrong.

I also find since I hired a personal trainer my form is way better for it because he teaches me the correct way to do an exercise from the get go or now corrects bad habits I have formed with lifting etc. I use him for leg workout and chest/tricep days as that is where I feel I could do major damage and also it's what I can afford to be honest.

Any way I wish you loads of luck


----------



## GreenLeaf (Aug 12, 2016)

Here it goes:

http://tinypic.com/r/33bmsyr/9

Doing 30kg there, i walked far from the rack just for the video but now I stay inside with the safety rails (I'm doing 40kg now). Struggling a bit with sore knees afterwards...

Any comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome.

Youtube is a good source for instructional videos on technique.


----------

